# White haired belly



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi I have a 12 week old german shepherd puppy. He's supposed to be a purebred but one of the people that saw him said he isn't a purebred because he has white/grey fur on his stomach and legs.

Is he really not a purebred or is this a natural thing?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

definitely looks pb to me. puppies can have a little bit of white and still be purebred, his tan color may also get a little darker


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

He could be a panda shepherd. Or a panda + black & tan


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> He could be a panda shepherd. Or a panda + black & tan
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't think so. His parents aren't panda shepherds.

It's only a bit of light grey/white on his tummy and feet only.


----------



## Rockyschutz (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks purebred to me too! My boy Rockys coloring changed dramatically within the first year so I agree with mego that his tan color could get darker


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is a black and tan .the tan part is lacking pigment. On maturity the dog will probably be washed out in colour as the black recedes. The tan is "bright". If you have a picture of the sire and dam that would be interesting .


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Isn't any white hair just a very undesirable trait? Doesn't mean they aren't purebred... just not acceptable for showing?


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Beka said:


> Isn't any white hair just a very undesirable trait? Doesn't mean they aren't purebred... just not acceptable for showing?


I like any color on my puppy. I just don't like people saying he is not what he is just because he HAS white hair.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

Papa dog









Mamadog


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The dog will be like his sire . The tan is quite faded . "bright"


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

carmspack said:


> The dog will be like his sire . The tan is quite faded . "bright"


REALLY? I was kind of hoping for that. He is one handsome dog don't chya say?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder what causes the color to fade.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Hi I have a 12 week old german shepherd puppy. He's supposed to be a purebred but one of the people that saw him said he isn't a purebred because he has white/grey fur on his stomach and legs.
> 
> Is he really not a purebred or is this a natural thing?


Pure no questions asked


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like a very light tan. Not white. And yes gsds are known to have white here and there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the pigment is not rich to start with. This is genetics .


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's PB. Certainly not Panda at all. Panda shepherds are considered to have no more than 40% white on them with the rest being regular black and tan markings. This is from the Phenom website. She's the initial breeder to market the panda coloration.


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> Looks like a very light tan. Not white. And yes gsds are known to have white here and there
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well if you see him in real life it looks more grey?


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Well if you see him in real life it looks more grey?


It's probably just genetics. Some puppies even have a white patch of fur on their chest. It all depends on the parents and grandparent. Probably just a lighter pigment chest. But PB no doubt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotus (Apr 16, 2013)

EmeryGSD said:


> It's probably just genetics. Some puppies even have a white patch of fur on their chest. It all depends on the parents and grandparent. Probably just a lighter pigment chest. But PB no doubt.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank goodness. I don't like people saying he's not just because he's got white fur. Messing with mah dawg


----------



## garydp21 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yea he looks pure .just inherited colors from parents...gsds do come in white and silver sometimes. .just undesired for akc but our naturally occurring in the breed sometimes. ..


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

When it comes to granting the titles at the dog show, only then the judges would decide who bears the most beautiful coat. The coat comes the last to their attention. The winner, the current champion of the breed could be sable, and could be solid black, the colour of the coat is not principally important. The only colours would be disqualified are of a dog who is pied or piebald. Do not listen to any guys, it is very typical for the GS dogs with bi-colour coats to have their bellies and their back legs white, if not white - lighter than the tan of other parts. The main credential for GSD is and always was THE SKELETON GEOMETRY and indices of bone structure. Vertually, in order to check if your dog is a true GSD - you should look at him moving with the help of X-ray machine. Don't worry, your puppy is pure. You should worry about the development of his muscles and his intellect. GSDs were bred for their intellect as police and military dogs, prove it to yourself.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Thank goodness. I don't like people saying he's not just because he's got white fur. Messing with mah dawg


Tell those people they need to shut it. Your pup is a beautiful light pigment gsd! Pure breed. It's like my pup they think she is a mix because she is a Black and Tan sable. I get "husky" "wolf" etc. nope she is pure though look.






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Thank goodness. I don't like people saying he's not just because he's got white fur. Messing with mah dawg


My girl also has a lighter mask.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

